# Percent symbol in Password



## elaineorr (Mar 18, 2012)

I use the % symbol in my email password but cannot find it on the Kindle Fire. Is there something I can push for additional symbols?
Thanks,
Elaine


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

On the keyboard, go into numbers.  Then on the far left side of the 3rd row down of keys is a dark background key with ~\< on it.  Hit that and you get more symbols including % sign.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If you look closely at the Kindle keyboard, there are small gray symbols in the upper left of each letter.  If you touch and hold the letter just a tad too long, you'll get that symbol instead of the letter.  If you press and hold it for longer, you'll get a selection of alternate symbols to choose.  I found the % as one of the options if you hold the "C" key.

Or, use the "?123" and then the "~\<" to get to a whole selection of choices. (I note the % is right where the "C" was. )

FWIW, I find the 'touch and hold' method the easiest way to get things like colons and semi colons and quoatations as well.  Also the easiest way to get to numbers if you just need one or two.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I didn't know about "touch and hold".  Thanks, Ann.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

I was wondering what those "extra" numbers/symbols on the keys were. Who knew?
(well, apparently Ann did    )


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, I kinda found it by accident. . . . . held the period too long and saw it went to something else.  Then noticed the little symbols.  The touched one and held it on purpose . . .and then one time held IT too long and saw there were several options. 

I was actually a little surprised it wasn't one of the first tier 'touch and hold' options.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> If you look closely at the Kindle keyboard, there are small gray symbols in the upper left of each letter.


In case anyone is looking for the small grey symbols, which are hard enough to see already, they're in the upper right of each letter key.

 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> In case anyone is looking for the small grey symbols, which are hard enough to see already, they're in the upper right of each letter key.
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


Why, yes. Yes, they are. Also known as "your other left".


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Why, yes. Yes, they are. Also known as "your other left".


----------

